# Seafoam a 200sx and/or Sentra?



## mikemustbebored (May 6, 2011)

My buddy has been talking nonstop about a product called seafoam. He put it in his car over the weekend and he claims that his fuel economy has improved and it helped him pass his smog inspection the other day for his 96 Corolla CE. I know he put a portion of the product in the gas tank and another portion in the intake via one of the vacuum hoses. He was driving his car pretty hard for quite some time after this to allow the product to work its way through... Any thoughts on the Seafoam product? If I were to use it on my 200sx 1.6 which vacuum hose would I use to administer the product?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Snake oil...'nuff said.
Maybe if the engine/components are seriously dirty and/or cruddy...maybe.
Put perfume on a turd, it's still a turd.


----------



## lukesSX (Feb 17, 2010)

If my system was pretty dirty I would probably go with the BG stuff.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

BG stuff???


----------



## lukesSX (Feb 17, 2010)

Haha, yeah it's a company that does fuel an oil cleaning among other things. They mainly sell to auto shops and not so much the general public.


----------



## madhatter256 (Feb 2, 2010)

It's good. Putting it in via the vacuum hose helps break up carbon build up in the intake.


----------



## lilGreenB14 (May 13, 2011)

honestly my friend used that stuff on his stealth and then his girlfriends station wagon and man that stuff made the car smoke and stall out... it made it sound beastly.. as if it were dying!!! Kind of like the glass packs that sound like pissed off bumble bees because the driver was too cheap to buy the actual performance exhaust.... yeah... that bad....


----------

